# Understanding feeder vs. service panels



## GCtony (Jan 19, 2012)

This question may be elementary to most but for some reason, this has been a topic of confusion in our parts for years.

I have strip shopping center that has multiple tenant spaces about 2000 sq ft each.  Each space has a 200A panel that I think would be defined as a feeder panel.  The power company has feeders brought to a pull box from their xformer, from there the feeders are split and go into 5 meters, then 5 disconnects all grouped together on the outside of the building. Each disconnect feeds 200A panels inside the building. First question; is my understanding of a feeder panel correct?

The proposed tenant wants to take 4 of these spaces and combine them into one 8000 sq ft space.  It's my understanding I can keep these (4) feeder panels and I do not have to combine them into one panel.  This means that in an emergency, the fire dept. would need to throw the disconnects 4 times to cut power to this space. Is my understanding correct?

So.... Next question;  In a typ. strip center I describe above,  a service panel is when the power company's feeders come from the xformer directly to a meter and disconnect on the back of each tenant space and the meters and disconnects are not grouped together, requiring the FD to throw the disconnect 4 times but would have to walk to four separate locations.

The reason for the confusion; some times we're required to combine multiple feeder panels into one panel, sometimes not regardless if they are grouped together.  Most times we're required to combine the "non-grouped service panels" into one service but no always.  Anyone have any idea why? Can you have four service disconnects for one tenant space if the tenant has 4 doors and 4 addresses even though the disconnects are not grouped together?

FYI, I'm a GC and don't own a NEC code book so sending me to code sections wont help unless it's in the IBC books. (besides I'm in construction, and not smart enough to understand most of what's in it    )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## north star (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 19, 2012)

GCtony said:
			
		

> (besides I'm in construction, and not smart enough to understand most of what's in it    )Thanks in advance.


Some contractors know more about the codes than inspectors; in fact I learned from them too  

Recommend getting the latest edition of Illustrated Guide To The National Electric Code, relatively inexpensive book and the pictures accompany the code sections for reference. The NEC Handbook is a very good serious book but pricey.


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2012)

Each building should have only one "service" (with some exceptions...)  the main disconnect(s) should be grouped and should not be more that 6 throws to completely deenergize the service(building)...the panels you are talking about are service equipment, but if the discos are already grouped out back, they do not make up part of the service diconnecting means.....

DISCLAIMER: I am not an electrician, nor do I pretend to be....but I did lose power at home at 6 this AM.....but seriously, trying to pck this stuff up like you Tony, and a big part of it is terminology.....

Sparky's feel free to correct me or explain more properly!


----------



## rnapier (Jan 20, 2012)

You may not own a code book but most codes are available to view on line. Here are sites for NFPA and ICC codes. The NFPA requires an email address and will not let you copy.

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/index.htm


----------



## GCtony (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your help and advise.   I have an older NEC book but like I said earlier,  because of my lack of knowledge and experience in the trade, I fine it very frustrating to fine answers to some of the simplest question.  The illistrated guide to the NEC sounds like it more my speed.  Thing of the money you could make by writing a IBC for Dummies book series.


----------

